# Per Person



## Jules (May 19, 2021)

Lately I’ve been noticing that tv travel experts don’t make it immediately clear that price being advertised is *per person*, based on two people sharing.  

When you go to an ad, you don’t see this detail until you open it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2021)

In some cases the single supplement pushes the price higher than it would be for a couple.

I suppose an odd number of singles throws off the pricing needed to fill a motor coach or a restaurant.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> Lately I’ve been noticing that tv travel experts don’t make it immediately clear that price being advertised is *per person*, based on two people sharing.
> 
> When you go to an ad, you don’t see this detail until you open it.


It's always been the same here..it's PP... and not something people immediately realise... 

.... and there used to  be a much higher supplement for singles too, but that seems to have died out now...at least I haven't heard of it in a long time


----------



## Jules (May 19, 2021)

The really sneaky charge is Resort Fees.  It’s is really tiny print and getting higher all the time.  Just a different type of click bait.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> The really sneaky charge is Resort Fees.  It’s is really tiny print and getting higher all the time.  Just a different type of click bait.


why do you pay resort fees..?

We've never paid resort fees anywhere in Europe ?


----------



## Jules (May 19, 2021)

Resort fees started as a way to advertise a low online price on booking sites.  It’s time for government control so they have to show the full price per night.  Hotel A is $100 and no resort fees.  Hotel B is $72 and $30 resort fees.  

Las Vegas & other gambling towns use it extensively.  Repeat customers are offered very low or free rooms to attract them back.  This was especially true after the financial crisis of 2008.  People began to expect to pay a pittance even if they didn’t gamble enough to warrant it.  Higher level players get the resort fee waived.  

Now other hotels do it just for the extra income.  

There’s rarely anything of value in the Resort Fees.  A bottle of water, free newspaper, gym, etc.  

The other thing to watch is a hotel’s lowest price.  Pay now and no refunds.


----------



## Been There (May 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> Resort fees started as a way to advertise a low online price on booking sites.  It’s time for government control so they have to show the full price per night.  Hotel A is $100 and no resort fees.  Hotel B is $72 and $30 resort fees.
> 
> Las Vegas & other gambling towns use it extensively.  Repeat customers are offered very low or free rooms to attract them back.  This was especially true after the financial crisis of 2008.  People began to expect to pay a pittance even if they didn’t gamble enough to warrant it.  Higher level players get the resort fee waived.
> 
> ...


Sounds something like the airlines charging to stow your bags. I pay $300 for a ticket and another $60 to stow my bags.


----------

